
The team behind Cookies is joining Klarna - chang2301
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/22/the-team-behind-cookies-is-joining-klarna/
======
forvelin
Klarna is good alternative to Paypal, I am always satisfied with service they
deliver in nordics.

Dominance of US in internet should be challenged more by europeans so we need
european startups to grow a bit more over here.

~~~
mrweasel
Klarna is a little too Swedish. There's a ton of fraud related issues they
haven't considered. When a former employer wanted to start using Klarna in
Denmark, we asked Klarna about fraud, and how they deal with it. The answer:
They don't, not really in any meaningful way.

In Sweden you can just order random stuff online and have it show people door
step, and have Klarna send the bill to the victim, who now has to deal with
returning the 50 dildos you ordered for them.

Even when Klarna works as intended we have experience that they would make us,
the webshop, pay for an item, when they failed to get the payment from the
customer. The whole idea of Klarna is that they are responsible for collecting
the money from the customer.

~~~
fardev_
I am part-owner of a large swedish webshop company, and we happen to use
Klarna. Klarna is simple and will probably work for most companies.

While it's unusual that there are cases of fraud, it does happen. Every time
it has happened, it's enough for the victim to do a police report and just
tell Klarna that they have been victims of fraud, and Klarna will remove the
invoice due to their fraud policy. Obviously, the police report is meaningless
as the police does nothing.

I wish there was a better alternative to Klarna, but sadly, I know of none.

------
eps
This just in, from the random-news department:

> _The team behind Foo is joining Bar_

But the main question is, of course, is if they had an incredible journey or
was it a so-so one...

~~~
Kiro
Funny but you didn't even bother to open the article, did you? The company
went bankrupt.

~~~
huhtenberg
Bankruptcy is a first sign of incredible journey.

Saying that as someone who witnessed a startup burn through 10 mil in a year
back in the first .com bubble. That was one opulent journey, I can tell you
that.

------
unwind
I had never heard of Cookies (I _really_ don't follow fin-tech), but being
Swedish Klarna is pretty close to being a household name. Cool to see them
mentioned.

This sentence scared me:

 _After filing for bankruptcy, Swedish tech company Klarna approached the team
behind Cookies so that they can join another fintech company._

To me the above _really_ sounds as if Klarna filed for bankrupcy, but it
refers to Cookie (which is perhaps clear if you know the background and/or
context).

~~~
Robadob
Their initial launch was to be confined to Germany (as far as I got told by a
friend who works at the company), likely reduced the companies visibility.

------
hsjoberg
I am not a big fan of klarna, somehow they manage to get the products I buy
more expensive then if I did not use klarna.

/Unhappy-customer

~~~
piva00
I work at Klarna and would love to know what kind of use has made you pay more
for the same product just because you used our product.

